# Remarrying without Iddat not unlawful: LHC



## ghazi52

*Remarrying without Iddat not unlawful: LHC*

A marriage contracted before the completion of Iddat period ‘irregular’, not void, observes court


Rana Yasif
January 08, 2022






Lahore High Court. PHOTO: LHC.GOV.PK


*LAHORE: *Union of husband and wife in an irregular marriage, without observing the period of Iddat, may have consequences under Islamic law but it cannot be treated as unlawful, says a ruling of the Lahore High Court.

Justice Ali Zia Bajwa issued the ruling in a judgment that upheld an order of a district court of Muzaffargarh wherein an application for registration of a case under charges of Zina was dismissed.

In his petition, Ameer Bakhsh had prayed the LHC to overturn the district court’s verdict on the grounds that his wife had violated the Islamic laws by contracting a second marriage without observing the period of Iddat. Therefore, he said, his former wife had been committing Zina.

He told the court that the sessions court dismissed his application in which he had sought registration of a case under section 4 and section 5 of Offence of Zina (Enforcement of Hudood) Ordinance, 1979.

The petitioner’s counsel further alleged that the ex-wife, with mala fide intentions, “secretly” filed a suit for dissolution of marriage and got the ex-parte decree against the petitioner from the family court through an order dated January 20, 2021.

"After obtaining the ex-parte decree of dissolution of marriage (khula), she contracted second marriage the very next day without observing the period of Iddah “as ordained by Allah Almighty in the Holy Quran," he said, contending during the period of Iddat, no second marriage can be solemnized and as such Nikah would not be valid rather void and the result of an illegal cohabitation.

Justice Ali Zia Bajwa while rejecting the plea ruled that under Islamic law the marriage contracted by a divorced lady before the completion of the Iddat period would be an irregular marriage but not void.

He observed that while an irregular marriage may have its own consequences under Muslim Personal Law but the same cannot be treated as void (batil) and union of respondents (ex-wife and new husband) in Nikah cannot be regarded as a cognizable offence, as defined under section 4 and punishable under section 5 of Offence of Zina (Enforcement of Hudood) Ordinance, 1979, entailing penal consequences.

“I find no irregularity or illegality in the impugned order,” he added.


*Difference between 'fasid' and' 'batil'*


He noted even if the petitioner’s version was considered correct, that the ex-wife entered into another marriage on the very next day of dissolution of her marriage without before competition of the period of Iddat, even then the marriage between respondents will be counter as an irregular (fasid) marriage and not void (batil) as alleged by the petitioner.

However, the petitioner, citing premises of several decisions of constitutional courts, pressed the claim that as per the ratio of these dictums, the union of man and a woman in an irregular marriage warranted legal action against them under section 4 of the Offense of Zina (Enforcement of Hudood) Ordinance, 1979.

Nevertheless, Justice Bajwa dismissed the petition and concluded: “I do not agree with this contention because perusal of all these precedents transpires that all these decisions were rendered by the constitutional courts before December 1, 2006, when Protection of Women (Criminal Laws Amendment) Act, 2006 was not in existence.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
4


----------



## SQ8

Iddat was introduced to ensure the woman wasn't pregnant so there would be no objections by a new husband if she remarried. 
Whether or not the lady was unfaithful is irrelevant to the actual reason for restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Thorough Pro

That "objection by the new husband" is not the reason for the Iddat.
It has more to do with, in layman's terms allowing the time for both to reconsider their decision of divorce and get together again and allowing for the time to determine if the woman (whether divorced or widowed) is pregnant, to keep the lineage of the child clear of any doubts.






SQ8 said:


> Iddat was introduced to ensure the woman wasn't pregnant so there would be no objections by a new husband if she remarried.
> Whether or not the lady was unfaithful is irrelevant to the actual reason for restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Thorough Pro said:


> That "objection by the new husband" is not the reason for the Iddat.
> It has more to do with, in layman's terms allowing the time for both to reconsider their decision of divorce and get together again and allowing for the time to determine if the woman is pregnant, to keep the lineage of the child clear of any doubts.


Agreed- should have rephrased it regarding the lineage(if) of the child. Getting together or not together doesn't apply if the husband is dead yet the iddat period applies there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

Shouldn't this be the job of islamic courts to judge this issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

ghazi52 said:


> After obtaining the ex-parte decree of dissolution of marriage (khula), she contracted second marriage the very next day without observing the period of Iddah


That’s very F’ed up if you ask me. Not only she used court to get ride of him(Husband), she started F’ing another man the very next day.

Zina or not but iddah rule is straight in Quran. she violated something that is clear as Day and Night. There should be some punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mentee

Sainthood 101 said:


> Shouldn't this be the job of islamic courts to judge this issue?



These aren't kafir either.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Mentee said:


> These aren't kafir either.


They wouldn't know the details of islamic jurisprudence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Genghis khan1 said:


> That’s very F’ed up if you ask me. Not only she used court to get ride of him(Husband), she started F’ing another man the very next day.
> 
> Zina or not but iddah rule is straight in Quran. she violated something that is clear as Day and Night. There should be some punishment.




May be her ex husband and she were living separately more than three months before she finally filed for divorce and her ex husband may have also conceded to this fact in the court ?


Sainthood 101 said:


> They wouldn't know the details of islamic jurisprudence



Our ordinary mullah knows very lil about islamic jurisprudence like our liberal Brigade . While there's a whole subject of Islamic jurisprudence taught in the law school for straight two years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Mentee said:


> May be her ex husband and she were living separately more than three months before she finally filed for divorce and her ex husband may have also conceded to this fact in the court ?
> 
> 
> Our ordinary mullah knows very lil about islamic jurisprudence like our liberal Brigade . While there's a whole subject of Islamic jurisprudence taught in the law school for straight two years


Talking about these guys 








Federal Shariat Court - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Mentee

Sainthood 101 said:


> Talking about these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Shariat Court - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




ask them to just officially define what is sood and to the liberals too ------.ummmmmmmm Bababababaab ummmmmmm babababbabaaba ummmmmm and the Angel of death approches one of them , scene.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Mentee said:


> ask them to just officially define what is sood and to the liberals too ------.ummmmmmmm Bababababaab ummmmmmm babababbabaaba ummmmmm and the Angel of death approches one of them , scene.


Sood might be haraam but modern nations unless wanting to die from hunger, and Thier lands invaded by foreign entities or become incredibly weak

Cannot outlaw it - simple as that 
Call it haraam or what not but in a national no country on this planet can operate without it 
If it's considered haraam so be it we have no other choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Sainthood 101 said:


> we have no other choice



Then Allah Swt may always keep your nation on its knees begging for blue cheese and green cards while your socio economic situation deteriorates to such an extent that people could eventually become prisoners of the gated communuites, which the made to keep the masses away from them, waiting for someone to drop ration etc -------.


A national level constant state of fear/panic attacks coz this is what you get for economically strangulating the poor .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AZMwi

judging by the the way our courts r behaving, soon homosexuality, zina, alcohol, nudity, pornoghraphy will be allowed in this country. i mean after all these r the qualities of western civilizations (according to the liberals)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

So what do you propose should happen to here? Do many of these corrupt, hypocrite, self appointed champions of Islam in Pakistan want her to be hanged for doing this?? At least the Supreme Court is trying to do the right thing but looks like Sood-Khoor and Corrupt people in Pakistan would probably want to burn her alive like they did to that innocent Sri Lankan man.

Can someone tell these Munafiks that the actions of this woman is between her and her God, and it is God who will eventually decide what will happens to her either here in this world or the next one. Hopefully one day, these hypocrites will look at themselves in the mirror and stop doing bribes, corruption, and abuse of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Wow these kangaroo courts are now openly disobeying basic Islamic rulings. Iddat period is openly mentioned and this women should have been ounished for not observing it. Her new marriage being legal or illegal is another issue but her punishment for not obeying iddat is clear. These stupid courts will soon allow homosexuality and pedophilia as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

SQ8 said:


> Agreed- should have rephrased it regarding the lineage(if) of the child. Getting together or not together doesn't apply if the husband is dead yet the iddat period applies there as well.


That being the reason, would it not nullify the need for Iddat if it was medically proven through modern medical testing methods that the lady in question was or wasn't pregnant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

This is clear violation of Islamic rule that mandates compulsory iddat period.

The more I read about Pakistani courts, the more disgusted I feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


> “I do not agree with this contention





ghazi52 said:


> “I find no irregularity or illegality in the impugned order,” he added



Man doesn't have decency to not start every sentence with an I. Speaks highly of what kind of justice he would come up with. 

What does the code say about inheritance in such cases of irregular marriage?


ARMalik said:


> Can someone tell these Munafiks that the actions of this woman is between her and her God, and it is God who will eventually decide what will happens to her either here in this world or the next one.


Then why term marriage as a social construct?


ghazi52 said:


> Justice Ali Zia Bajwa


Poray mulk me ek surname reh gaya hai.


pakpride00090 said:


> This is clear violation of Islamic rule that mandates compulsory iddat period.
> 
> The more I read about Pakistani courts, the more disgusted I feel.



Mrs Justice per doray daal kr try krlen if this new precedence holds or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

After aiding shareefs Lahore high Court has started to give decisions against rules established by Quran itself too

Filthy courts. Now they are violating Quran too


ARMalik said:


> Can someone tell these Munafiks that the actions of this woman is between her and her God, and it is God who will eventually decide what will happens to her either here in this world or the next one. Hopefully one day, these hypocrites will look at themselves in the mirror and stop doing bribes, corruption, and abuse of others.



It is same God who in His holy book established rule of iddat for a divorced woman 

Whatever you are saying makes no sense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

SQ8 said:


> Iddat was introduced to ensure the woman wasn't pregnant so there would be no objections by a new husband if she remarried.
> Whether or not the lady was unfaithful is irrelevant to the actual reason for restriction.


idat was compulsory 1400 yesrs ago , now many modern medical equipment available to verify if women pregnant or not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

The words of the holy Quran are sufficient for the Believers on this matter.

For the non believers, they can do what they want.

=========

The judge ruled correctly though that the couple cannot be prosecuted for zina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Longhorn said:


> That being the reason, would it not nullify the need for Iddat if it was medically proven through modern medical testing methods that the lady in question was or wasn't pregnant.


Absolutely - but most muslims are in the 6th century even when Islam explicitly asks them to move forward

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 313ghazi

SQ8 said:


> Absolutely - but most muslims are in the 6th century even when Islam explicitly asks them to move forward



Is there any historic precedent in Islam where Quran is rejected if modern workarounds are found? 

BTW the ancient Egyptians could detect pregnancy by testing urine 3000 years ago.

Also I don't understand enough to say why the judge did not say the nikkah was invalid rather it was irregular.

I think the verdict should be examined by experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StormBreaker

SQ8 said:


> Absolutely - but most muslims are in the 6th century even when Islam explicitly asks them to move forward


Recently when my father passed away to Covid, I also though about this. Now,

Key points : They weren’t together for 4 months as dad was abroad, Dad passed away 4 months later.

But then I started to wonder, If iddat was all about “Pregnancy confirmation” then why Quran explicitly mentioned 3 months for divorcee and 4 for widow, Why not both be 3 or 4.

So I came to this conclusion that it’s not only about pregnancy but has to do more maybe with psychology or no of menstruation cycles.

And Allah knows best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

The law of iddat is very clear I think. There is a certain period in which woman cant remarry. So why did Lahore High Court not consider it in its ruling? 

I do agree that this action by the woman was fasid. It should not have been done without the period of iddat. But then as its reported, it looks like she was separated for quite some time and was already seeing someone while in nikah of previous husband. This points to the erosion of values in our system and the Protection of Women Act 2006 actually made it very easy for woman to get a khula even on the flimsiest of reasons as is my personal experience. 

If the court has to intervene, it should not make it easy for any party to seek divorce. It should counsel, deliberate. But under Musharraf's law, woman can seek khula on the basis that man did not come to take the wife back from her mother's home. But the woman is not liable to tell anyone including husband why she left home when there was no fight or argument? This is my personal experience. Its painful but worth mentioning as it points how corrupt our society is getting and if laws also encourage these practices, we will not survive. 

The only thing we could nominally take pride when comparing ourselves to West is family values. If those values erode, we have no where to go. West at least is far ahead of us in rule of law and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

313ghazi said:


> The words of the holy Quran are sufficient for the Believers on this matter.
> 
> For the non believers, they can do what they want.
> 
> =========
> 
> The judge ruled correctly though that the couple cannot be prosecuted for zina.


How so ? She didn’t observe iddah


----------



## Imran Khan

with todays medical advancement there is no need of iddat a simple DNA test can say who is father of baby .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

lanat on the present judiciary. If Allah says wait for iddah to finish, then WAIT FOR IDDAH TO FINISH. this judiciary needs to reigned in.


----------



## Rafi

GumNaam said:


> lanat on the present judiciary. If Allah says wait for iddah to finish, then WAIT FOR IDDAH TO FINISH. this judiciary needs to reigned in.



Allah has also given technology to verify pregnancy and moral crimes should not involve the state in today's world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

El Sidd said:


> What does the code say about inheritance in such cases of irregular marriage?



Pandora --------.


----------



## Hussain93

This pti gov and these liberal cleanshave judges are doing and giving decisions on issues which are related to religioun while they dont even know "alif ba" of islam and its laws. They are literally playing with fire like they did couple of weeks ago with madina mosque.

I hope our ulemas come out of little sectarian issues and start concentrating on the much bigger and dirty enemy within(friends of kafirs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mentee

Riz said:


> idat was compulsory 1400 yesrs ago , now many modern medical equipment available to verify if women pregnant or not




There's always an x factor of biological probability involved in pregnancy which can't be ruled out so why take a chance ?

Kal ko jo DNA test krvaty phry gy behtar hai Sabar kr lo --anyhow a gnyecologist could better assist the court in this instance


----------



## GumNaam

Rafi said:


> Allah has also given technology to verify pregnancy and moral crimes should not involve the state in today's world.


negative. Pakistan is an Islamic state, Islamic law applies. moral crimes do and should carry a punishment as per the hudood ordinance. if it's not being enforced, it's due to judicial corruption which needs to be hammered out, not as per the law. this judgement will have serious riprocussions and I'm afraid that fundo parties like the tlp will capitalize on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Mentee said:


> There's always an x factor of biological probability involved in pregnancy which can't be ruled out so why take a chance ?
> 
> Kal ko jo DNA test krvaty phry gy behtar hai Sabar kr lo --anyhow a gnyecologist could better assist the court in this instance


Lamhe painde jindri choti, Ki karne ethay rahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aesterix

What those Judges know about Islamic laws?
How are they qualified to make such decisions?


----------



## Rafi

GumNaam said:


> negative. Pakistan is an Islamic state, Islamic law applies. moral crimes do and should carry a punishment as per the hudood ordinance. if it's not being enforced, it's due to judicial corruption which needs to be hammered out, not as per the law. this judgement will have serious riprocussions and I'm afraid that fundo parties like the tlp will capitalize on it.



No, Pakistan is a Muslim country, moral crimes in todays world are between the sinner and Allah Almighty. The state has no right to interfere, this is the 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

Rafi said:


> No, Pakistan is a Muslim country, moral crimes in todays world are between the sinner and Allah Almighty. The state has no right to interfere, this is the 21st century.


now, not gonna fly. Pakistan's constitution says that no law shall be made repugnant to the The Quran or Sunnah. That, legally, makes Pakistan an ISLAMIC country, not just a Muslim country. Islam is for all times, regardless of what century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> Allah has also given technology to verify pregnancy and moral crimes should not involve the state in today's world.


Like I said, If the purpose was only pregnancy verification, Widow wouldn’t be given an extra month (4) for iddat as compared to a divorcee (3)


----------



## Aesterix

Every law and court decision of Pakistan should be in line with Islamic law. It's in the constitution.
IHC own decision is illegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Aesterix said:


> Every law and court decision of Pakistan should be in line with Islamic law. It's in the constitution.
> IHC own decision is illegal.


You can challenge this decision at Shariah court afaik


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> Allah has also given technology to verify pregnancy and moral crimes should not involve the state in today's world.



Society decides and defines her morals. 

Morality here takes a back seat to social constructs of a civil partnership. Unless mentioned exclusively in the marriage contract, law of normality shall apply over law of exceptions.


Sainthood 101 said:


> You can challenge this decision at Shariah court afaik



Why the need for multiple judicial systems? It's complicated enough with jirga, panchayat, colonial, republic, federation each claiming a legitimate niche in the empire.


----------



## GumNaam

StormBreaker said:


> Like I said, If the purpose was only pregnancy verification, Widow wouldn’t be given an extra month (4) for iddat as compared to a divorcee (3)


agreed. our so called "judiciary" needs to be forcefully taught the meaning of "same'ena wa ata'ana" (we hear and we obey) danday kay zor par. in ki itni auqaat kab say ho gayi keh Allah o Rasool PBUH ke ehkamaat par apni do takay ki third class interpretation laga'ein???

The terms of iddah are clear, there is no room for "interpretation". 3 ya 4 maheenay wait kar ley nay say koi qayamat nahi ajaa ti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Are you biased or ignorant? does the government takes decisions on behalf of the courts, or do the judges make the decisions?
Learn to stay on the topic and don't go on irrelevant tangents showing your ignorance.




Hussain93 said:


> This pti gov and these liberal cleanshave judges are doing and giving decisions on issues which are related to religioun while they dont even know "alif ba" of islam and its laws. They are literally playing with fire like they did couple of weeks ago with madina mosque.
> 
> I hope our ulemas come out of little sectarian issues and start concentrating on the much bigger and dirty enemy within(friends of kafirs)


----------



## Zhukov

Boy o boy what do we have here. Another "STFU I KNOW EVERYTHING YOU KNOW NOTHING. HERE TAKE THE TICKET TO HELL" topic

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Thorough Pro said:


> Pakistanis have too much time and long noses to poke in every place. People are so upset about this one incident as a violation of the Quran but they don't see a vast majority of Pakistanis lying day in and day out, taking bribes, giving bribes, committing Zina, sexually violating young boys, drinking, not praying 5 times a day, not doing Shirk, but everyone jumps to start preaching on an incident reported on the media.
> 
> If it is the duty of the court to make people follow Quarinic rulings, then it should start that first by hanging all the so-called mullahs who have divided the Ummah into sects hating and killing each other and punishing anyone who does not pray 5 times a day because Salah is defined in the holy Quran as the distinction between Iman and Kufr.


gotta face the facts dude...the nonenforcement of the hudood ordinance is the reason for at least half of the perversions in the society. face the facts, their is no deterrence against sexual exploitation thanks to our corrupt judiciary. one cannot simply say that it's a sin between the person committing it and Allah. Allah defined penalties for a reason. why wouldn't you want the deterrence enforced? just ask a woman whose family structure fell apart because her husband was cheating on her, just ask those children who were manipulated and molested, what they go through. Just grab a zani and crack his skin open with a 100 lashes, just grab a cold molester and publicly behead him, just grab **** addict and publicly give him 50 lashes, just see how fast all perversions go down to near zero. It is in your own family & marital interest to have these penalties enforced but to do that, you HAVE to clean the entire judiciary with acid.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Face the facts! Do you expect and logical or legit decisions from a coward, compromising, corrupt, and incompetent judiciary? 




GumNaam said:


> gotta face the facts dude...the nonenforcement of the hudood ordinance is the reason for at least half of the perversions in the society. face the facts, their is no deterrence against sexual exploitation thanks to our corrupt judiciary. one cannot simply say that it's a sin between the person committing it and Allah. Allah defined penalties for a reason. why wouldn't you want the deterrence enforced? just ask a woman whose family structure fell apart because her husband was cheating on her, just ask those children who were manipulated and molested, what they go through. Just grab a zani and crack his skin open with a 100 lashes, just grab a cold molester and publicly behead him, just grab **** addict and publicly give him 50 lashes, just see how fast all perversions go down to near zero. It is in your own family & marital interest to have these penalties enforced but to do that, you HAVE to clean the entire judiciary with acid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

TNT said:


> Wow these kangaroo courts are now openly disobeying basic Islamic rulings. Iddat period is openly mentioned and this women should have been ounished for not observing it. Her new marriage being legal or illegal is another issue but her punishment for not obeying iddat is clear. These stupid courts will soon allow homosexuality and pedophilia as well.



What are the reasons for iddat ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

El Sidd said:


> Society decides and defines her morals.
> 
> Morality here takes a back seat to social constructs of a civil partnership. Unless mentioned exclusively in the marriage contract, law of normality shall apply over law of exceptions.
> 
> 
> Why the need for multiple judicial systems? It's complicated enough with jirga, panchayat, colonial, republic, federation each claiming a legitimate niche in the empire.


Lol yes make one jirga or Panchayat who can handle everything from petty theft to complex tax laws 
LHC made a decision - it's not the end of the world 
You can challenge this decision at both supreme court and federal Shariah court 

Every civillized nation have those systems in place to challenge a decision(in west where you live we have different courts for different crimes- a family court, court for renters etc etc)- only thing we do differently is that on top of all that we have a Shariah court in place that can inspect laws of Parliament and also decisions of courts in light of islamic values and either reject or accept it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> with todays medical advancement there is no need of iddat a simple DNA test can say who is father of baby .



There is no need for iddat

There is no need for namaz

There is no need for roza

There is no need for zakat

There is no need for Haj 

Akhir main poora Islam hi chor do na. Itni majboori sai Islam follow karnai ki zaroorat hi kiya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bouncer

ARMalik said:


> So what do you propose should happen to here? Do many of these corrupt, hypocrite, self appointed champions of Islam in Pakistan want her to be hanged for doing this?? At least the Supreme Court is trying to do the right thing but looks like Sood-Khoor and Corrupt people in Pakistan would probably want to burn her alive like they did to that innocent Sri Lankan man.
> 
> Can someone tell these Munafiks that the actions of this woman is between her and her God, and it is God who will eventually decide what will happens to her either here in this world or the next one. Hopefully one day, these hypocrites will look at themselves in the mirror and stop doing bribes, corruption, and abuse of others.



Its not mullahs vs liberals. Its simply a case of not following laws--by law a woman is ordered to wait out the iddat period before contracting another marriage and a judge passing a judgement against this law.

You are in Australia. What will happen if a white independent woman contracts another marriage while still in wedlock of another man? Will it still be a matter between her and her God? Or will the judicial system get involved and try her under applicable laws like polygamy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

El Sidd said:


> Then why term marriage as a social construct?



Mainly for streamlining inheritance, child support and other stuff.


----------



## graphican

If Nikkah is Islamic then there are pretexts of Nikkah for example right age, witnesses and marriage gift. Without them fulfilled, the Nikkah wouldn't hold its ground.

Allah has asked you to enter Islam fully instead of picking and choosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

GumNaam said:


> danday kay zor par.



Yeh danda miskeen Qazi k ley exclusive hai ya danday valay b is ki zad m a sakty hain -------.


ARMalik said:


> Mainly for streamlining inheritance, child support and other stuff.



No sir that's also an integral part of it but Without marriage one cannot achieve spiritual maturity ------- only if we knew it .


Imran Khan said:


> with todays medical advancement there is no need of iddat a simple DNA test can say who is father of baby .





Mentee said:


> There's always an x factor of biological probability involved in pregnancy which can't be ruled out so why take a chance ?
> 
> Kal ko jo DNA test krvaty phry gy behtar hai Sabar kr lo --anyhow a gnyecologist could better assist the court in this instance


----------



## Mentee

Sainthood 101 said:


> only thing we do differently is that on top of all that we have a Shariah court in place that can inspect laws of Parliament and also decisions of courts in light of islamic values and either reject or accept it



mullah, not Islamic , sharia court has no "practical" jurisdiction over Anglo courts .

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Mentee said:


> Yeh danda miskeen Qazi k ley exclusive hai ya danday valay b is ki zad m a sakty hain -------.


first off, what's so "miskeen" about the qazis that are cheaper to hire than lawyers, who give permission to a convicted criminal over a Rs 50 stamp paper to leave the country?


----------



## Mentee

GumNaam said:


> first off, what's so "miskeen" about the qazis that are cheaper to hire than lawyers, who give permission to a convicted criminal over a Rs 50 stamp paper to leave the country?




Allegedly ghq forced sitting p.m to release a convict to be in the good books of those- ------- and our power hungry p.m just caved in so out of many hundred they found a judge of their own liking.


----------



## GumNaam

Mentee said:


> Allegedly ghq forced sitting p.m to release a convict to be in the good books of those- ------- and our power hungry p.m just caved in so out of many hundred they found a judge of their own liking.


negative. GHQ blessed a Rs 7 billion ransom to let him go. there's no defending the judiciary here dude.


----------



## Mentee

GumNaam said:


> negative. GHQ blessed a Rs 7 billion ransom to let him go. there's no defending the judiciary here dude.




They can fool the gullible high on ultra patriotism and cricket mania -------. It is what it is .

Btw how come i.k can let go a convict under court orders which he didn't even contest like it should have been but stopped a mere accused to exit the country who was also carrying the same court's orders?

Some deal went wrong?


----------



## Falconless

Our judiciary is a confusing lot.


----------



## GumNaam

Mentee said:


> They can fool the gullible high on ultra patriotism and cricket mania -------. It is what it is .
> 
> Btw how come i.k can let go a convict under court orders which he didn't even contest like it should have been but stopped a mere accused to exit the country who was also carrying the same court's orders?
> 
> Some deal went wrong?


uhm...cuz it was "court order" and all the black coated terrorists from the bar mafia would've started attacking hospitals again, ever thought of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

GumNaam said:


> uhm...cuz it was "court order" and all the black coated terrorists from the bar mafia would've started attacking hospitals again, ever thought of that?



Whataboutism isn't what i was looking for 
What about Ayub khan
What about yahya khan 
What about Zia 
What Musharraf 
what about kiyani


----------



## GumNaam

Mentee said:


> Whataboutism isn't what i was looking for
> What about Ayub khan
> What about yahya khan
> What about Zia
> What Musharraf
> what about kiyani


while you live in the past, I'm living in the present, that's all I can say.


----------



## Salza

Simply a woman should produce an ultrasound report in the court khalas! no need to do idaat then. In past, you don't had such technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman Baig

I guess heading is misleading and most of us are misinterpreting the news. Ex husband filed Zina case on his wife on which court mentioned _" the marriage between respondents will be counter as an irregular (fasid) marriage and not void (batil) as alleged by the petitioner ". _
It will still be interesting to see detail verdict on it. I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Salza said:


> Simply a woman should produce an ultrasound report in the court khalas! no need to do idaat then. In past, you don't had such technology.









uhm, you will be at least 2 months (8 weeks). in most cases it's 3 months anyway and I speak from experience on account of being s father of multiple children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Is this the personal opinion of the Fazil justice or his organization?


----------



## Mentee

GumNaam said:


> while you live in the past, I'm living in the present, that's all I can say.




Brother that's exactly what iam saying so next time whenever the musical chair group, who accommodates only their own cult like I.k favouring navaz to fly outside the country and in return when n league comes to power the favour could be reciprocated, reveals each others audios etc for gaining politcal mileage we should ignore the minions doing ma behan ki and raise real issues like inflation, health , education law and order- ------. In khabeeso k peechay koi bayvkoof he laray ga


Horus said:


> Is this the personal opinion of the Fazil justice or his organization?



Every judge delivers judgement based on his perception of facts and law-------. It's not like afsar sb nay kaha hai to theek he ho ga .


----------



## Salza

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 807572
> 
> 
> uhm, you will be at least 2 months (8 weeks). in most cases it's 3 months anyway and I speak from experience on account of being s father of multiple children.



There is a blood test which can confirm woman's pregnancy immediately as well. As early as 1-2 weeks. Gold standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

If my memory serves me correctly, this judge obviously couldn't have declared sitting PM's marriage void.

This woman's case is one off, otherwise people who are assuming that three months and four months period is too much for idda and it is not in accordance with modern times .......... people use you common sense please, no decent recently divorced woman would in her right senses be able to enter another marriage as soon as she is divorced. For goodness sake leave the pregnancy out. Like seriously how can one ignore the emotional and psychological affects of a divorce, it doesn't only harm two individuals but families ........ and some here think that three months is to determine if she is pregnant or not. Akal ghass charnay gai hui hy kya?

And no decent recently widowed woman would want to marry soon after her husband's death, it may for many be a life long sorrow, Islam affords them a period of at least four months to mourn and may be after that they may be able to decide what is best for them.

And before Islam widows weren't even allowed to marry, it still happens in the biggest democracy right next to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

Vortex said:


> What are the reasons for iddat ?



Doesn't matter what the reasons are, what matters is she have transgressed and deserves punishment for that. Simple as that. No need to find excuses by saying what r the reasons and that she did pregnancy test or whatever. 
Do you think those who divorce do it instantly? And they do it till the last day? Usually couples would be separate for months before divorce, yet still Allah have put this condition.


Salza said:


> There is a blood test which can confirm woman's pregnancy immediately as well. As early as 1-2 weeks. Gold standard.



Reasons for iddat are not just pregnancy, couples can be months without sleeping together before divorce and they would know there is no pregnancy, yet the rule applies and have applied at the time of Prophet SAW. The iddat was observed even when couple was sure about no pregnancy. These are rules ordered by Allah and its stupid to find excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Salza said:


> Simply a woman should produce an ultrasound report in the court khalas! no need to do idaat then. In past, you don't had such technology.



If u had ever bothered to read Quran and study, u wont be uttering such BS. Reason have not been given by Allah, its order of Allah. Would u then similarly find reasons for namaz and others?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Sainthood 101 said:


> Lol yes make one jirga or Panchayat who can handle everything from petty theft to complex tax laws
> LHC made a decision - it's not the end of the world
> You can challenge this decision at both supreme court and federal Shariah court
> 
> Every civillized nation have those systems in place to challenge a decision(in west where you live we have different courts for different crimes- a family court, court for renters etc etc)- only thing we do differently is that on top of all that we have a Shariah court in place that can inspect laws of Parliament and also decisions of courts in light of islamic values and either reject or accept it


Yes we all know the processes but why such instances happen? How is a chief justice of one of the most populous city court is oblivious to basic code and conduct of the living document?


ARMalik said:


> Mainly for streamlining inheritance, child support and other stuff.


then it's not a personal thing now is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Salza said:


> Simply a woman should produce an ultrasound report in the court khalas! no need to do idaat then. In past, you don't had such technology.



By the same simplistic argument, you follow a god who couldn't foresee development in science or technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

